# Plant id?



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

Aster?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Not an aster. My guess would be Goldenrod. Wish I had a better picture.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Like Dave Burrup said Goldenrod.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Doesn't look like GR to me. If it is then how come the
bees are not on them?


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

It's goldenrod. There are many species of it here in NY (and many more in other parts of the country). There is so much of it here that the bees aren't on every single stalk all the time. 

Enj.


----------



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

Its not goldenrod. Very different plant structure. Has the same flower structure and growth pattern as other wild asters nearby...


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

MossWater said:


> Its not goldenrod. Very different plant structure. Has the same flower structure and growth pattern as other wild asters nearby...


Goldenrod is a member of the aster family with around 120 variants.


----------

